# Twisted tadpole



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

One tadpoles was twisted from the hatching. He is deformed in tail base. I didn't eliminate him & now he's developed & about to morph. Deformation is on hip joint.
The best choice is to liquidate such a poor fellow?


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a tad with a similar problem that didn't make it. It died suddenly not long after it popped it's front legs. Yours seems to be doing well though. Ultimately it's your choice but if he does make it you may want to set him aside as a pet and not for breeding. 

Just my two cents.


----------

